# Themed Viv



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

I've decided to do something a little different and have finally started construction on my "Raiders of the Lost Ark" viv. The tank is a 20 vert and will house imitators. The background will be a mixture of laticrete covered foam and clay. So far I only have 2 of the pieces carved but hope to finish the other 2 between tonight and tomorrow. I did have to use a bit of artistic license since the proportions and set up aren't exact and I wanted to provide more plant sites. Not to mention I couldn't get all the details I needed from the screen shots! Hope you enjoy it and any input is welcome 

The centerpiece of the background








The left side of the background








Hope to have the right side and the pedestal done by tomorrow! Any suggestions on curing (as all the info I have read made my head spin) will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Just make sure you really water down the cement to make sure you get a nice even coverage. Theres alot of detail in your carvings. Curing takes a LONG time. Ive been curing mine for like a month and Im about to decide to just seal it and be done with it.


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

I figure I'll need multiple coats of it applied very thinly. I will be spending a lot of time re-carving to keep the details but I don't mind. What kind of sealer would you use? Does it add any finish to the laticrete?


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

I havent decided yet. I would have to research sealing cement on here first. If I remember right, btrslug sealed his cement work with something in a blue bottle, so that would be the first thread that I would read. Mine is just taking a really long time to cure and im getting impatient. Ive been curing for over a month. I thought I had finally gotten it cured, but then it started leaching into the water again.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Good luck with this! It's going to look awesome when it's done.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Drylok works great to cover foam and still preserve details. It also is easy to dye, and there is no need for curing/sealing afterwards.


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

I've heard the drylock may peel over time, is that true? Plus I was worried about the drylock showing the imperfections which there are a lot of. Now I'm just more confused!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I have not heard of the Drylok peeling over time, but I have not used in long-term in a vivarium as of yet. I have painted my frogroom walls with it (the frogroom stays at similar temps and humidty to a vivarium), and it has not peeled so far (it's been several years).

I go back with a sanding sponge and remove the imperfections from the foam. I also throw some sand on the final layer of drylok (I use 2-3) to give it some texture.


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I think I will take another trip to Lowes, pick up some drylock and do a test run of that and the floor patch. How do you tint the drylock and what kind of/how much sand? I'm really looking forward to finishing this viv. I pick up my imi's Saturday and want to give the tank some grow in time while they are in qt. Then I get started on the "Army of Darkness" viv


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

cement pigments and cheap hardware store sand. You tint the drylok with the cement pigment before applying then throw on sand as its drying. Ive also seen peat thrown on the surface to give it a darker brown color as well. Ive yet to try drylok myself, but I have researched it a few times.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Just as posted above. I also went back after the sand, and painted the surface with black acrylic paint, to add the illusion of depth. I'm working on a 'how to' on the vivarium - I'll make a thread on here once it's done.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

zBrinks said:


> Just as posted above. I also went back after the sand, and painted the surface with black acrylic paint, to add the illusion of depth. I'm working on a 'how to' on the vivarium - I'll make a thread on here once it's done.


Looking forward to it


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's a picture of the finished rockwork via the drylok method:


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

zBrinks said:


> Here's a picture of the finished rockwork via the drylok method:


NICE!! Cant wait for the whole construction journal!


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks great! Stupid question - can I seal the floor patch with drylock instead of curing? I know it's double the work but I can't fix the small imperfections enough to just do drylock.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Holy ca-rap, that is AWESHOME!


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, went with just drylock and coated the panels for the background today. Tomorrow I'll throw on the finishing touches. So far I'm pretty happy with how it is turning out. Will have pictures in a few days, once I get my laptop working again.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Zombie Frawg said:


> Well, went with just drylock and coated the panels for the background today. Tomorrow I'll throw on the finishing touches. So far I'm pretty happy with how it is turning out. Will have pictures in a few days, once I get my laptop working again.


Cant wait to see them


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

I finally got the painting done on the panels but the pedestal still needs to be finished. Here's what I have so far, all that's left on these is adding some moss and such...

Centerpiece








Left side








Right side








More to come in a few days.


----------



## kwnbee (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like it's coming good. Can't wait to see it complete.


----------



## aliciaface (Jul 11, 2010)

im so impatient!! this is looking awesome so far!!

ive been curious about drylok as well, how is it working for you? i like the color you ended up with. have been deciding on whether to do the rope vines w/ GS or the drylok over styrofoam method for a root system a la members here.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Lookin good Lori... Can't wait to see the finished product as a whole


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

aliciaface said:


> im so impatient!! this is looking awesome so far!!
> 
> ive been curious about drylok as well, how is it working for you? i like the color you ended up with. have been deciding on whether to do the rope vines w/ GS or the drylok over styrofoam method for a root system a la members here.


Thanks! The drylock has been very easy to work with. I took about 4 ounces of drylock and mixed a plastic spoonful of charcoal cement pigment to get the color. I was worried it would be too dark at first but it was just the right color. Good luck on your build, my hubby is doing his own viv and really likes the root systems too. 




eos said:


> Lookin good Lori... Can't wait to see the finished product as a whole


Thanks! I can't wait for it to be done. I only have a few more days to finish if I am going to enter AAA Frogs contest. So here comes the latest....



I have finally installed the AAA Frogs vert kit. Much easier than I thought  I'm waiting for the silicone to cure so I can make sure I sealed it properly and work on my false bottom.

The panels are finally finished so I need to get cracking on the pedestal. I'll post pictures of it once the drylock is on. Here's pictures of the panels, hope you like them


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Those look awesome man! I like the coco fiber and moss in the cracks! What kind of moss is that?


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

freaky_tah said:


> Those look awesome man! I like the coco fiber and moss in the cracks! What kind of moss is that?


Thank you  The moss is just sphagnum and I used peat in the cracks. I'm hoping once the panels are in the viv and wet down the moss will look even better.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

It looks great so far. The paint added so much depth. I'm looking forward to more pictures 

but I'm especially looking forward to this! 


Zombie Frawg said:


> Then I get started on the "Army of Darkness" viv


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks really good Lori!


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Many thanks guys! The Army of Darkness tank is going to be a PITA but I'm really excited for it. Now I just have to decide which of my frogs is going in it!


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Zombie Frawg said:


> Many thanks guys! The Army of Darkness tank is going to be a PITA but I'm really excited for it. Now I just have to decide which of my frogs is going in it!


What were your plans for the Army of Darkness viv, if you don't mind me asking? I'm sure its going to be awesome whatever it is.


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

All I'll say is the cemetary scene. I'm not saying more because I'm still figuring it out myself  I have a few other themes I plan to work on if this one turns out ok too.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Well that most certainly will be epic! I can't wait. 

/thread hijack


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

I finally got some work done on the pedestal. My first idea failed miserably but I'm glad I had a back up plan. I still need to do another coat of drylock and add the details which I hope to do tonight. It's not much to look at right now but here's a picture...








The false bottom and the panels are in the tank as well. Hopefully I can finish this tomorrow. I have too many ideas in my head and want to start the next one already!


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Zombie Frawg said:


> I have too many ideas in my head and want to start the next one already!


I hear ya! Im forcing myself to move slow with my current viv and its killing me


----------



## JXZ (Mar 15, 2011)

Please tell me you're buying THIS to go with this setup....


Indiana Jones Idol by dasylvastudios


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I cannot wait to see the outcome of this viv. I thought about doing a 'Crystal Skull' themed viv then I remembered how much that movie sucked compared to 'Raiders'. lol



Zombie Frawg said:


> All I'll say is the cemetary scene. I'm not saying more because I'm still figuring it out myself  I have a few other themes I plan to work on if this one turns out ok too.


This will be even more epic!
Clatto Verata N... Necktie... Neckturn... Nickel... It's an "N" word, it's definitely an "N" word! Clatto... Verata... N- 
[coughs]


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

This last week was rough as we had a death in the family. I will have updated pictures of it mostly done tonight. Still needs a few plants that I hope to pick up this weekend and the pedestal needs to be detailed. It'll have to do for now.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

Zombie Frawg said:


> All I'll say is the cemetary scene. I'm not saying more because I'm still figuring it out myself  I have a few other themes I plan to work on if this one turns out ok too.


"Klaatu verata nuh…necktie…nectar…nickel...It's an 'N' word, definitely an 'N' word."


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

I was able to get some planting done...Finally! I still need to add detail to the pedestal, leaf litter and some oak leaf creeping fig (which I hope to get this weekend). I'm also thinking of adding spanish moss to the branch. I'm happy with the progress but really can't wait to see it grown out 























Hope you like it


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Nice viv! If a frog grabs the golden statue, does a boulder roll down at him?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Very nice, turned out great! Hey zach I was thinking on another viv theme. Maybe something to do with black ops? Lol.


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments! This is actually turning out better than I had hoped.



zBrinks said:


> Nice viv! If a frog grabs the golden statue, does a boulder roll down at him?


Little guys better not get greedy


----------



## Jonas35 (May 31, 2009)

Viv looks really cool, I have a question for you and the other members using drylock. How many coats did it take for you to get a good seal and a firm texture to the foam? I'm in the process of my own build and have done 2 layers of drylock onto my fake rocks and I can still see some of the color of the foam showing through and it still feels like the consistency of foam. Any help would be appreciated. Also, did you add sand or anything to it?


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

I applied 3 or 4 heavy layers of drylock on the pedestal and 3 layers on the panels. I didn't add anything to the drylock except tint. Good luck with your build, I hope to finally have this done soon. Life just gets in the way sometimes...


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Zombie Frawg said:


> Life just gets in the way sometimes...


You need to stop stealing my excuses.

I have high expectations for this viv....just so you know..lol


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Lol George! I finally found the oak leaf creeping fig and hope to have it by the end of the week. Once it's here I'll finish it up. I'm dreading painting the detail on the pedestal though.....and thanks!


----------



## Averhoeven (Jul 11, 2010)

zBrinks said:


> Just as posted above. I also went back after the sand, and painted the surface with black acrylic paint, to add the illusion of depth. I'm working on a 'how to' on the vivarium - I'll make a thread on here once it's done.


Will be doing the same thing very soon in my build thread. Used the drylock technique with some changes that worked out well. used Activation Permastone as a base layer and then painted drylock over it. Looks more stone like.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow this is awesome! One of my friends started to do something like this for his chinese water dragon, but he never got past making the golden idol. It was a cool little sculpture, but the dragon was too destructive and knocked down everything he tried to place in the terrarium.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

This is an old thread but i was wondering if there are any updates on these VIV's? It would be cool to see it all planted and everything!


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll post new pictures soon. It's growing in slowly but I'm rather happy with it 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------

